
6 Reasons Housing Is About to Become Even More Unaffordable - pulisse
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/housing-crisis-inequality-harvard-report_us_5b27c1f1e4b056b2263c621e
======
true_tuna
7) Because we refuse to acknowledge the simple equation needed to fix it. When
a city adds a new job it has to add a new home. Mountain View ca is a perfect
example. 10k jobs created in a decade, zero new homes. They are a perfect
example of what not to do.

------
UperSpaceGuru
clickbait headline, while the article is interesting, it's not about the
imminent rise in housing prices really...

------
tabtab
There are plenty of affordable houses, it's just that they are NOT in the
places where people either can find jobs or where they want to live. Everybody
wants to be in the same few places at the same time, driving up costs.

The only fix I see is some kind of gov't incentives to develop slumping towns
and/or tax breaks or other financial incentives to move to low-demand areas.
But, that's "socialism", and you know how well the S-word plays in middle-
America. We collectively got what we deserve.

